# Kia Classic Preview, Pairings and Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA tour moves to the state of California this week for the playing of the Kia Classic. 
Many of you may remember last year's finish when Anna Nordqvist defeated Lizette Salas by one stroke. Lexi Thompson finished 2 strokes back, followed by Chella Choi a stroke further back. 

Here is my preview of this week's tournament: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The Pairings have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round #1: 

1	Mirim Lee	-7	
2	Yani Tseng -6	
3	Karrie Webb -5	
3	Lydia Ko	-5	
3	Xi Yu Lin	-5	
3	Cristie Kerr- 5	

For full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Morgan Pressel	-10	F 
1	Mirim Lee	-10	F 
3	Alison Lee	-9	F 
3	Cristie Kerr	-9	F 
5	Maria Hernandez	-8	F 
5	Sakura Yokomine	-8	F 
5	Brittany Lang	-8	F 
5	Hyo Joo Kim	-8	F 

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Mirim Lee	-16	
2	Alison Lee	-15	
3	Cristie Kerr	-13	
3	Sakura Yokomine	-13F 
5	Jennifer Song	-12	
5	Paula Creamer	-12	
5	Lydia Ko	-12	
5	Se Ri Pak	-12	

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	Cristie Kerr	-20	F 
2	Mirim Lee	-18	F 
3	Lydia Ko	-17	F 
4	Alison Lee	-16	F 
5	Inbee Park	-15	F 

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

